# GZK CHINA



## HunterFromDownUnder (Nov 21, 2019)

G'day guys I'm really looking forward to this forum and hopefully learning much more than I already know. My first query is about some elastic I have recently come across. (I am sorry if this has already been discussed) So I came across this stuff about a week ago after watching some Catapult Carnage on youtube. It looks to be pretty good but wanted a little bit more info before I purchase some. I do a lot of hunting and know catapults are capable of taking small game and my targeted species will be rabbits. I was wondering if anyone has had good hunting experiences using this GZK elastic for hunting. I currently have well over 1000 3/8" Steel ammo and know you can take rabbits with it so could you guys give me some input on tapers for this steel and roughly how many shots you get from a band set. All very appreciated, cheers.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. I am not a hunter (not legal with a slingshot in my state) so I will let others chime in.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. I use GZK.66. 20-15 mm. For 7/16 steel or.40 lead. Puts a thumpin on em.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Welcome.. Hope you find a home here.


----------



## HighCountryHunter (Nov 19, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> Welcome to the forum. I use GZK.66. 20-15 mm. For 7/16 steel or.40 lead. Puts a thumpin on em.


Ok thanks! Would a .76 with a similar taper or a litter bigger do the same job with 9.5mm steel?


----------



## HighCountryHunter (Nov 19, 2019)

SJAaz said:


> Welcome.. Hope you find a home here.


Thankyou!


----------



## HighCountryHunter (Nov 19, 2019)

How do you delete posts?


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Welcome! Hunting with slingshots is "verboten" in Switzerland...but I would assume that a band set calibrated for the quoted ammo should be quite effective on small game, depending on the distance and shot placement, of course.

Others here in the forum will doubtlessly be able to answer your questions.


----------

